# Help ID'ing grass & weeds. New home owner!



## cabeahlabe (Mar 28, 2018)

Hello friends and experts!

I just bought my first house last October and am starting to learn all the many things that entail the upkeep of a home, including lawn care! I've actually really enjoyed working on the lawn thus far and have learned a lot by reading and watching youtube videos.

I have a few questions that I have had a hard time answering online and was hoping you could help...

I have attached some pictures of some thick, long, viney like dead weeds (and a photo of what I think may be the same thing just alive?) that I cannot identify. There are large patches and just stems mixed through the lawn. It can be tough to pull it from the ground and sometimes they come up from the ground and go back into the ground in another spot close by. Most of it is dead. I also don't know what my actual grass type is and i'm not sure if you can help me by just a picture. Let me know if you need anything else! Thank you for anyone who can help.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Welcome to TLF!
The resolution on a couple of pictures make it hard to positively identify all of the grass types that are pictured, but here's my guesses. Pictures 1, 3 & 4 look like dormant Bermuda, 2 looks like a cultivar of zoysia and 5 is Oxalis(might be yellow wood sorrel depending on the color of the flower). Oxalis looks similar to clover, but clover will have white flowers.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

I'm going to say the grass is either TTTF or KBG. The weed that my Southern friend pointed to as bermuda is probably nimblewill or maybe a bent grass. I do also see what appears to be poa annua in pic 4.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Spammage said:


> I'm going to say the grass is either TTTF or KBG. The weed best grass out there that my Southern friend pointed to as bermuda is probably nimblewill or maybe a bent grass. I do also see what appears to be poa annua in pic 4.


LOL, mention of your grass type brings you out of the woodwork my friend  As much poa as I pulled today, I should have easily seen that.


----------

